# Bulldozer noch vor Llano? Update: Q2 11 bestätigt



## olol (6. November 2010)

*Bulldozer noch vor Llano? Update: Q2 11 bestätigt*

Xbitlabs zufolge soll die Produktion der ersten Desktop Bulldozer Chips im April 11 starten, direkt zum Launch(dessen Termin noch nicht bekannt ist) sollen 8-Kern CPUs erhältlich sein, später im laufe des Jahres dann auch 6-Kern. 

Die unter dem Codenamen Zambezi bekannten 8-Kern Bulldozer Modelle werden auf dem neuen Sockel AM3+ laufen und sollen in 95TDP und 125TDP erhältlich sein.

Die ersten Engineering Samples sollen noch im Dezember diesen Jahres ausgeliefert werden.

Quelle:AMD to Start Production of Desktop "Bulldozer" Microprocessors in April - X-bit labs

update: zurzeit läuft der AMD Financial Analyst Day und es wurde eben eine Folie veröffentlicht die Bulldozer für Q2 11 bestätigt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*

Hm... das könnte zwar stimmen... aber nicht unbedingt für die AM3+ Desktop CPUs; dieverser Gerüchte zufolge sollen die Server CPUs ja früher erscheinen

Und: Ob es die MB Hersteller schaffen in nur vier Monaten zwischen Engineering Sampel Start und dem eigentlichen Start passende MBs zu entwickeln?

Na ja, die massiven Ähnlichkeiten beim Aufbau von AM3 und AM3+ Boards sollte hier hilfreich sein


----------



## Medcha (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*

Das bedeutet, irgenwann im  3. Quartal gibts was zu kaufen für uns.


----------



## RSX (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*

Hoffentlich auch direkt in der 32nm Fertigung. Wenn erst der 45nm Bulldozer erscheinen sollte, dann werde ich noch auf die 2. Revision warten.

Gruß


----------



## TheMF6265 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*

natürlich wird der gleich in 32nm gefertigt, wie unsinnig wärs denn den jetzt erst noch in 45nm zu produzieren und dann zu shrinken?!


----------



## XE85 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



olol schrieb:


> Xbitlabs zufolge soll die Produktion der ersten Desktop Bulldozer Chips im April 11 starten, direkt zum Start sollen 8-Kern CPUs erhältlich sein



das geht gar nicht, die Chips können nicht zeitgleich mit dem Produktionsstart verfügbar sein, man benötigt da mehrere Moante vorlauf in denen die Produktion auf hochturen läuft. intels Sandy Bridge wird bereits seit fast 2 Monaten in Massen Produziert, der Vorlauf beträgt hier also etwa 4 Monate. Das ist bei AMD bzwy besser gesagt GF nicht anders.

Edit: Wenn also im April die Produktion startet kann man von August/September als Marktstarttermin ausgehen - also nach Llano, sofern dieser den Thermin Sommer 2011 hält

mfg


----------



## olol (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



XE85 schrieb:


> das geht gar nicht, die Chips können nicht zeitgleich mit dem Produktionsstart verfügbar sein, man benötigt da mehrere Moante vorlauf in denen die Produktion auf hochturen läuft. intels Sandy Bridge wird bereits seit fast 2 Monaten in Massen Produziert, der Vorlauf beträgt hier also etwa 4 Monate. Das ist bei AMD bzwy besser gesagt GF nicht anders.
> 
> Edit: Wenn also im April die Produktion startet kann man von August/September als Marktstarttermin ausgehen - also nach Llano, sofern dieser den Thermin Sommer 2011 hält
> 
> mfg



das hab ich nicht gesagt mit start meine ich launch und nicht produktionsstart


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*

Falls es noch keiner gesehen hat: Klick
mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*

Na dann kann Intel nächstes Jahr ja richtig was raushauen


----------



## XE85 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



olol schrieb:


> das hab ich nicht gesagt mit start meine ich launch und nicht produktionsstart



warum schreibst du dann Produktion:



olol schrieb:


> Xbitlabs zufolge soll die* Produktion *der ersten Desktop Bulldozer Chips





Zudem geht es auch in dem von dir verlinkten Artikel um den Produktionsstart, und Produktionsstart != Erscheinungstermin am Markt. Von einem Marktstart im April ist im Artikel gar nicht die Rede. Selbst 2. Quartal wie im Artikel angedeuted ist bei einem Produktionsstart im April absolut unrealistisch. Das wäre nur möglich wenn man nur ganz wenige Modelle auf den Markt bringt die dann binnen Stunden ausverkauft wären.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Falls es noch keiner gesehen hat: Klick
> mfg



in dem Artikel wir auch BD, Llano uns SB vogelwild durcheinandergemischt - scheinbar schafft man es bei CB nicht einen Artikel über AMD zu schreiben ohne intel darin vorkommen zu lassen. Aber auch die Aussage AMD könnte den BD auf der Coputex vorstellen ist bei einem Produktionsstart im April unrealistisch, es sei denn AMD plant einen Paperlounch, was aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist.

mfg


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*

Financial Analyst Day ist am 9.11.2010, vielleicht nimmt man da zu ein paar der aktuellen Gerüchte Stellung...



RSX schrieb:


> Hoffentlich auch direkt in der 32nm Fertigung. Wenn erst der 45nm Bulldozer erscheinen sollte, dann werde ich noch auf die 2. Revision warten.
> 
> Gruß


Der erste BD in 45 nm? Schön wär's... Der BD erscheint erst in 130 nm und wird dann immer weiter geshrinkt, 32 nm dürften bis zum Ende der Dekade erreicht sein.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Financial Analyst Day ist am 9.11.2010, vielleicht nimmt man da zu ein paar der aktuellen Gerüchte Stellung...



falls nvidia am neunten die GTX580 bringt, dann dürfte wohl zumindest was über die HD6900 berichtet werden. 
bei den prozessoren wird dagegen ja noch einige zeit ins land gehen...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Financial Analyst Day ist am 9.11.2010, vielleicht nimmt man da zu ein paar der aktuellen Gerüchte Stellung...
> 
> 
> Der erste BD in 45 nm? Schön wär's... Der BD erscheint erst in 130 nm und wird dann immer weiter geshrinkt, 32 nm dürften bis zum Ende der Dekade erreicht sein.



 130 nm Bulldozer


----------



## RSX (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*

Kommt halt ganz darauf an ob die Yield-Rate für den 32nm Prozess bei Globalfoundries zufriedenstellend ist. Ich halte einen 45nm Bulldozer für gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich...

Gruß


----------



## XE85 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*

aktuell tauchen immer wieder Gerüchte auf das es Probleme mit dem 32nm Prozess bei GF gibt. Ein 45nm BD hätte natürlich einige Nachteile, der Vorteil der geringen baugröße würde komplett wegfallen, bei takt und TDP würde man wohl auch große Einschnitte machen müssen. Also ich denke das AMD da den BD lieber ein paar Monate verschiebt - man kann sich ja weiterhin darauf berufen das man lediglich 2011 als Erscheinungsthermin genannt hat.

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*

Jop, 
45nm Bulldozer können sie sich nicht leisten, wenn Intel dann die Preise nur minimal senkt ist AMD verloren, die paar 1K Fanboys können AMD dann auch nicht mehr retten :/


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Jop,
> 45nm Bulldozer können sie sich nicht leisten, wenn Intel dann die Preise nur minimal senkt ist AMD verloren, die paar 1K Fanboys können AMD dann auch nicht mehr retten :/



Von 869€ auf 868,95€ (z.B I7 890x) .
Als ob Intel Günstig CPU und co. verkaufen würde  , vorher geht die welt unter als Intel das machen würde.
Außerdem hat AMD kein CPU und Sockel Wirr war, wie intel .


----------



## XE85 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Außerdem hat AMD kein CPU und Sockel Wirr war, wie intel .



wie so oft muss man an das Jahr 2003/04 erinnern wo AMD 3 Sockel in einem halben Jahr gebracht hat - aber das wird wie üblich unter den Teppich gekehrt, kennen wir ja alles schon zu genüge

mfg


----------



## Stingray93 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*

Sockel Wirr-Warr empfinde ich auch nicht so, wenn man überlegt wie lange Sockel 775 Mainstream war.

Einzige was man AMD zu gute halten kann ist die gute Abwärtskompaktibilität.


----------



## Superwip (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



> Jop,
> 45nm Bulldozer können sie sich nicht leisten, wenn Intel dann die Preise nur minimal senkt ist AMD verloren, die paar 1K Fanboys können AMD dann auch nicht mehr retten :/


->


> Von 869€ auf 868,95€ (z.B I7 890x) .
> Als ob Intel Günstig CPU und co. verkaufen würde  , vorher geht die welt unter als Intel das machen würde.



den i7 980X kann man auch mit keinem aktuellen AMD CPU vergleichen- er ist einfach viel schneller; die AMD Topmodelle können sich gerademal mit Intels gehobener Mittelklasse messen (1156er i7 Quads); im Vergleich zu diesen sind AMD CPUs zwar immernoch recht preiswert aber der Vorteil ist schon wesentlich geringer

Wenn Sandy Bridge erscheint werden sich die AMD Topmodelle wenns gut geht den langsamsten 1155er i5 Quads messen können- um hier bestehen zu können muss AMD noch niedrigere Preise verlangen was immer unwirtschaftlicher wird- und wenn Sandy Bridge einmal erschienen ist hat Intel auch den "Zukunftssicherheitsjoker" voll in der Hand; während es wahrscheinlich ist, dass auch Ivy Bridge noch auf dem 1155er läuft ist die AM3 Plattform dann am Ende

AMD wird auch weiterhin auf die Preis/Leistungsschiene setzen das wird aber immer unwirtschaftlicher, je überlegener Intel wird- daher muss AMD mithalten

Ein 45nm Bulldozer ist hier kaum eine Lösung- ich fürchte, dass die Taktraten hier so weit reduziert werden müssten, dass die 45nm Bulldozer kaum einen Fortschritt oder im schlimmsten Fall zumindestens in einigen Benchmarks sogar einen Rückschritt im Vergleich zum Phenom II darstellen würden -> Phenom I Szenario...


----------



## Skysnake (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*

Also ich frag mich wirklich wie man auf die Idee eines 45nm Bulldozers kommen kann. Das macht einfac absolut keinen Sinn. 

Siperwip, das mit dem Ivy Bridge kannste dir ziemlich sicher abschmieren, willst du aber auch überhaupt nicht wollen. Mit Ivy Bridge wird Intel die PCI-E 3.0 Lanes die sie bereits mit Sandy intern haben, dann auch endlich nach außen auf die Platine führen. Der Schritt ist Marketingtechnisch sehr leicht nachvollziehbar. 2011 kaufste dir ein Board weil neue CPU Generation und 2012 kaufste dir auch eins, weil dann PCI-E 3.0 und eventuell auch DDR4 dann kommt. DDR4 kann aber auch erst 2013/14 kommen.

Aber Ivy wird wenn überhaupt auf der gleichen Platine dann doch etwas als Grüppel laufen, weil einfach neue Features fehlen würden, die einem dann wichtig sind


----------



## Superwip (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



> Mit Ivy Bridge wird Intel die PCI-E 3.0 Lanes die sie bereits mit Sandy intern haben, dann auch endlich nach außen auf die Platine führen.


 
Bei PCIe 3.0 werden sich die Datenleitungen und Anschlüsse nicht ändern; da PCIe 3.0 auch voll abwärtskompatibel zu PCIe 2.0 ist sollte das kein Hindernis sein- wenn man einen Sandy Bridge verwendet hat man dann eben PCIe 2.0, mit einem Ivy Bridge PCIe 3.0- auf ein und dem selben MB; der PCIe Controller ist ja bei Sandy Bridge voll in den CPU integriert und an den Datenleitungen wird sich wie gesagt nichts ändern; im schlimmsten Fall kann man dann auf einem alten Board mit einem neuen Ivy Bridge eben nur PCIe 2.0 nutzen, ähnlich wie man mit einem Phenom 2 nur DDR2 auf einem AM2+ Board nutzen kann

Das gilt erst recht für die High-End Sandy Bridge Plattform mit Sockel 1356 bzw. 2011; hier soll ja von Anfang an auf PCIe 3.0 gesetzt werden- aber bis diese Plattform erscheint ist der Bulldozer hoffentlich auch schon verfügbar... hoffentlich in 32nm...


----------



## XE85 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*

davon abgesehn das es vollkommen ot ist, über PCIe 3.0 kompatiblität hat intel noch überhaupt nichts gesagt, nichtmal zum SB-E der sicher von IB kommt. Davon abgesehn ist PCIe 3.0 abwärtskompatibel zu 2.0, dh es wäre durchaus möglich die entsprechenden CPUs auch auf den Sockel 1155 komaptibel zu machen. Aber schon über Jahr vor dem Start von "ziemlich sicher abschminken" zu sprechen ist absoluter Bullshit, sicher ist da genau überhaupt nix.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (7. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*

naja, XE85 DAS würd ich jetzt nicht sagen. Es gibt ja 1. schon Boards 2. gibts dazu auch schon gewisse Beiträge und 3. wars glaub ich auf der Chiphell, da wurde ja gesagt das PCI-E zwar intern vorhanden ist, aber erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt dann auch wirklich nach außen geführt wird, weil man einfach die Sache lieber auf PCI-E 2.0 Lanes umwurschtelt, um insgesamt mehr Lanes zu haben und somit der aktuellen Hardware gerecht zu werden,

Denn wenn du in nen PCI-E 3.0x8 Stecker ne PCI-E 2.0 x16 Karte (GPU) reinknallst, haste halt nur PCI-E 2.0 x8 zur Verfügung für die Karte. Daher machts atm einfach keinen Sinn, und später isses halt auch so, das wohl erst noch ne Ausbaustufe für genug PCI-E 3.0 Lanes kommen wird ehe die wirklich nach außen geführt werden, oder aber die GPU Hersteller sich dazu durchgerungen haben PCI-E 3.0 x8 Karten herzustellen, was fraglich ist, ob dies wirklich gemacht wird.


----------



## XE85 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Es gibt ja 1. schon Boards



was für Boards meinst du? über Ivy Bridge und dessen Boardkompatiblität ist überhaupt noch nichts bekannt. Es ist ja nichtmal sicher ob SB-E überhaupt PCIe 3.0 bekommt, genausowenig ist etwas darüber bekannt wieviele und welche Lanes IB haben wird.



Skysnake schrieb:


> gibts dazu auch schon gewisse Beiträge



Eben gewissen Beiträge von irgendwelchen Spekulanten bei irgendwelchen Webseiten, nicht offizielles



Skysnake schrieb:


> da wurde ja gesagt das PCI-E zwar intern vorhanden ist, aber erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt dann auch wirklich nach außen geführt wird



da die genaue PCIe 3.0 Spezifiaktion noch überhaupt nicht verabschiedet und beschlossen wurde kann PCIe 3.0 bei den Sockel 1155 SB (auch intern) noch gar nicht vorhanden sein. Nach welchen Spezifikationen hätte man denn da arbeiten sollen wenn keine Spezifikationen vorhanden sind?

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (7. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*

Naja, bei CB gabs ja das Bild da unten, was eigentlich schon verdammt nach ner Folie von Intel aussieht. Ist sicher durchgesickert bei der IDF oder sonst von jemanden der eigentlich unter DNA steht rausgegeben.

Und zu deinem Argument von wegen der Standard ist ja erst verabschiedet worden, sag ich nur, ja und? Intel hat daran ja mitgearbeitet und war daher schon die ganze Zeit genau drüber informiert wie sich der Entwickelt, bzw wird die Sache auch etwas in die Richtung gedrückt haben, die Ihnen recht ist. Ganz abgesehen davon ist es ja völlig wumpe wie der Chip es intern verarbeitet, wichtig ist ja nur das es nach außen so aussieht als ob der Standard umgesetzt wäre. Ob das dann auch wirklich so ist steht auf nem ganz anderen Blatt. Visualisieren kannste ja alles, bzw halt ne Zwischenschicht einziehen und gut ist.


----------



## Blackstacker (7. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*

Bei Globalfoundries läuft die 32 nm Fertigung schon über ein halbes jahr, und wers nicht glaubt muss einfach mal nur in deren quartalsberichten stöbern oder hier im Forum, denn dazu gibts auch schon einiges 

Deswegen sind diese ideen mit 45 nm echt mal total von vorgestern und fallen eher in den bereich Comedy oder Satire von Intel Fanboys die sich Lustig machen wollen, denn die Llano sind schon ne ganze weile in der fertigung mit 32 nm und sollen anfang 2011 schon käuflich sein AMD Fusion: Erste Live-Demo der 32-nm-Llano-APU mit Aliens vs. Predator in DirectX 11 - Update - amd, fusion


----------



## XE85 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, bei CB gabs ja das Bild da unten, was eigentlich schon verdammt nach ner Folie von Intel aussieht. .



Das ist keine Folie von intel, Hiroshige Goto ist kein intel Mitarbeiter und steht auch nicht im Zusammenhang mit intel. Zudem ist das ja ein (spekuliertes Schema) eines Sockel 1356 Systems, das diese schon PCIe 3.0 haben sollen ist ja schon länger im Umlauf. Und Sockel 1356 bzw Sockel 2011 CPUs werden keine GPU haben, somit ist auch der Uncore bereich anders aufgebaut als bei SB CPUs mit GPU, folglich kann man das nicht vergleichen. der SB-E ist eine komplett andere Fertigung und nicht einfach Sockel 1155 CPUs auf einem anderen Sockel, nur die prinzipelle Kernarchitektur ist gleich. Der technische Unterschied zwischen Sockel 1155 und 1356/2011 CPUs wird deutlich größer sein als heute der unterschied zwischen Sockel 1156 und 1366 CPUs.



Blackstacker schrieb:


> denn die Ontario und Zacate sind schon ne ganze weile in der fertigung mit 32 nm



ontario und zacate werden bei TSMC in 40nm gefertigt und nicht bei GF. Dein Link ist von einem Test eines Llano, der wird zwar in 32nm bei GF gefertigt, kommt aber erst Mitte 2011 auf den Markt.

mfg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*

THX @Blackstacker , den man liest nur Intel und viel wünschten sich AMD soll weg, nur dann kann sich von 1000 Menschen noch einer, ein CPU leisten, das der Preis in das unermessliche steigen würde . 
Außerdem zu 45nm, das ist diesem Thread nur ein Mythos, denn das Bulldozer-Modul wird nur in 32nm gefertigt und nicht in 45. Denn 45 nm wird nur der Phenom II und Athlon II gefertigt.
Und zu AMD diese habe von 500 Millionen minus( verschuldet durch INTEL) auf 5.69 Milliarden plus hochgefahren, dass muss man erst mal schaffen. Und die AMD kaufen, wissen was sie an AMD haben, sehr guter Preis, gute Leistung( ich fahre nur Renault und kein Ferrari) und Qualität aus Deutschland( was für mich sehr wichtig ist).
Zu mein Sockel wirr war, hat AMD 3( und bald 5, 775,1156,1366,1356,2011) verschieden Sockel auf den Markt? Nein!(AM2+ und AM3)


----------



## XE85 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



Blackstacker schrieb:


> Bei Globalfoundries läuft die 32 nm Fertigung schon über ein halbes jahr



das besteitet auch keiner, das Problem sollen die schlechten Yield Raten sein



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Zu mein Sockel wirr war, hat AMD 3( und bald 5, 775,1156,1366,1356,2011) verschieden Sockel auf den Markt? Nein!(AM2+ und AM3)



was soll uns dieses Sockel Aufzähl Wirr Warr jetzt genau sagen? Schon vergessen das AMD nächstes Jahr den Sockel AM3+ bringt? und einen Sockel für Llano? intel wird ausserdem nicht beide Serversockel (1356, 2011) in den Desktopmarkt bringen, was du hier treibst ist unnötiges Bashing - lass es einfach,wir hatten da Thema zur genüge 

Ab etwa Mitte 2011 haben wir dann bei den Desktopsockel ohnehin eine Patstellung:

AMD: AM3+ für BD, FP1 für Llano + die auslaufenden AM3, AM2+ und AM2
intel: Sockel 1155 und 2011 + die auslaufenden 1366, 1156 und 775

Zudem spricht intel bei neuen Sockeln wenigsten gleich Klartext und lässt die Kunden nicht 1 1/2 Jahre glauben die neue Architektur laufe auf dem aktuellen Sockel.

mfg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*

Ob der 1366, 1156 und 775 nächstes Jahr wirklich ausläuft ist fraglich, denn der 775 wird sogar mit USB 3.0 sowie CPUs werden auch noch gut angeboten bei AMD verschwindet der AM2 jetzt schon komplett und der AM2+ bald auch. Dann gibt es eine Sockel-kompatibilität auf AM3 und AM2+ passt alle AM-Prozessoren drauf, bei Intel????? 
AMD lässt ein die Wahl DDR2 (AM2+) oder DDR3 (AM3), oder Spitzenmodell oder Einsteigerklasse und Intel ??????


----------



## Superwip (7. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



> Ob der 1366, 1156 und 775 nächstes Jahr wirklich ausläuft ist fraglich, denn der 775 wird sogar mit USB 3.0 sowie CPUs werden auch noch gut angeboten bei AMD verschwindet der AM2 jetzt schon komplett und der AM2+ bald auch.


Dafür, dass es offenbar noch Kunden gibt, die auf den 775er setzen -oder in den meisten Fällen eher ein 775er System aufrüsten wollen- kann Intel nichts, ich würde den 775er jedenfalls schon heute genauso wenig zu den Aktuellen Sockeln zählen wie den AM2; der AM2+ lebt nur noch aus dem selben Grund wie der 775er
der 1155 wird den 1156 jedenfalls mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit von einem auf den anderen Tag vollständig ablösen, der 1156er wird dann kaum noch eine Existenzberechtigung haben; der 775er hat ja vor allem so lange überlebt, da er eine low-End Alternative zum 1366er und auch zum 1156er war bevor der Clarkdale herausgekommen ist; das fällt hier weg
Dem 1366er wird es beim Start seines Nachfolgers ähnlich ergehen nur wohl noch schneller und absoluter da gerade im High-End Bereich kaum jemand gewillt ist noch auf eine untergehende Plattform zu setzen oder in sie zu investieren; eventuell gibt es eine Zeitlang noch eine gewisse Nachfrage von Leuten, die auf eine n Gulftown aufrüsten wollen, das wars dann


> auf AM3 und AM2+ passt alle AM-Prozessoren drauf, bei Intel?????


Das lässt sich alles technisch begründen; von AM2+ auf AM3 bestand durch den in der CPU integrierten Speichercontroller kaum ein Grund auf die Kompatibilität zu verzichten; der 1366er und 1155er unterscheiden sich dagegen radikal voneinander und auch vom 775er und wären ohne große Einbußen kaum kompatibel zu machen; aber das ist sowieso Schnee von gestern, wenn wir in die Zukunft blicken wird keiner der neuen Sockel wirklich abwärtskompatibel sein, weder von AMD noch von Intel, was auch jeweils seine Gründe hat



> AMD lässt ein die Wahl DDR2 (AM2+) oder DDR3 (AM3)


Das ist etwas anderes; beim 775er hatte man noch die Wahl zwischen DDR2 und DDR3; am 1366er wäre eine alternative DDR2 Kompatibilität kaum sinnvoll gewesen, da der Sockel als absolute High-End Plattform konzipiert war und so kein Bedarf an einer solchen Leistungsbremse bestanden hat; ich denke auch kaum jemand, der von einem 775er System mit DDR2 auf ein 1366er System umgestiegen ist hätte angesichts der geringeren Leistung gerne seinen alten RAM behalten, auf die 100€ für neuen RAM kommt es bei einem 1366er System ja kaum an
Als der 1155er schließlich, ein gutes halbes Jahr nach dem AM3 Start herausgekommen war, war DDR2 noch veralteter und DDR3 auch nichtmerhr teurer; eine alternative DDR2 kompatibilität wäre kaum Sinnvoll gewesen, selbst wenn Intel einen DDR2 Controller in der CPU integriert hätte hätte wohl kaum ein Hersteller ein entsprechendes Board gebaut und kaum jemand hätte es gekauft


> ...oder Spitzenmodell oder Einsteigerklasse und Intel ??????


Die Leistungsbandbreite am Sockel 1156 ist fast so groß wie am Sockel AM3, nur im absoluten low-end Bereich geht AMD wohl noch ein Stück weiter runter und konkurriert hier mit dem letzten grenzsinnvollen Anwendungsgebiet der 775er Plattform und auch bereits mit Intels Desktop ATOM CPUs; das kann tatsächlich ein Argument für AMD sein, wenn man ein schmalspur System bauen will aber es ist nur ein sehr schwaches Argument dafür, dass AMDs Sockelpolitik besser sein soll



> den man liest nur Intel und viel wünschten sich AMD soll weg, nur dann kann sich von 1000 Menschen noch einer, ein CPU leisten, das der Preis in das unermessliche steigen würde .


 
Ich denke (und hoffe) das sich hier sicher niemand AMD "wegwünscht", nichtmal der größte Intel FB; dein Horrorszenario trifft aber auch sicher nicht zu

Was passieren würde, wenn Intel den Markt praktisch konkurrenzlos beherrschen würde kann man sehr gut an einem Markt beobachten, der fast konkurrenzlos mit fast 90% Marktanteil von Intel beherrscht wird- dem Notebook CPU Markt; vor allem vor dem Start von AMDs Nile Plattform, damals war Intel in praktisch allen Bereichen, von der unteren Mittelklasse aufwärts und auch bei ULV CPUs einfach gnadenlos technisch überlegen; das hat sich mit AMDs Nile Plattform zwar zum Glück etwas verbessert und wird sich mit der Fusion Plattform und eventuell auch der neuen VIA Nano Generation (?) wahrscheinlich weiter verbessern aber das Szenario zeigt trotzdem gut, was passiert, wenn Intel konkurrenzlos vorne liegt

Ich schätze, die Preise wären, vor allem in der Mittelklasse und im low-end Bereich um ~50% relativ zum heutigen Niveau höher -aber nicht astronomisch hoch, sonst würde ja niemand was kaufen und Intel kein Geld machen- und auch die Entwicklung würde nicht stehenbleiben sondern sich schlimmstenfalls etwas verlangsamen -wenn neue CPUs nicht schneller sind als alte besteht ja kein Bedarf neue zu kaufen-

Intel versucht die Preise und die Entwicklungsgeschwindigkeit so zu auszubalancieren, dass man sich die CPUs noch leisten kann und es in nicht allzu langen Zeitabständen einen Grund gibt neue CPUs zu kaufen wobei vermutlich eine Heerschaar an Marketingspezialisten versucht die Preise so anzupassen, dass Intel möglichst viel dabei verdient- was wie gesagt keineswegs heißen muss, dass die Preise extrem hoch sind; Konkurrenzdruck- konkret von AMD macht dem aber einen Strich durch die Rechnung; Intel wird gezwungen die Preise zu senken und gleichzeitig gegebenenfalls die Entwicklungsgeschwindigkeit anzukurbeln und/oder aufwendigere Modelle und Plattformen herauszubringen um die prestigeträchtige Leistungskrone zu halten, was jeweils für den Kunden in allen Leistungsklassen nur von Vorteil sein kann

-> Konkurrenzdruck (durch AMD) ist wichtig aber auch nicht überzubewerten


----------



## XE85 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich denke (und hoffe) das sich hier sicher niemand AMD "wegwünscht", nichtmal der größte Intel FB; dein Horrorszenario trifft aber auch sicher nicht zu



das will nichtmal intel selbst, da in diesem Falle intel zwangsgeteilt werden würde. Und das möchte intel natürlich in keinem Fall, da würde man AMD noch eher finanziell unterstützen.

mfg


----------



## Superwip (7. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



> das will nichtmal intel selbst, da in diesem Falle intel zwangsgeteilt werden würde. Und das möchte intel natürlich in keinem Fall, da würde man AMD noch eher finanziell unterstützen.



Ich denke nicht, dass Intel AMD finanziell unterstützen würde; eher durch einen Technologieaustausch oder man würde sich AMD als Auftragsfertiger anbieten womit die Probleme mit TSMC und GF umgangen werden könnten; das wäre wohl auch für beide Seiten hilfreicher, in letzterem Fall könnte Intel so sogar an AMD CPUs mitverdienen...


----------



## XE85 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*

ist eigentlich völlig egal was man macht, man würde auf alle fälle verhindern das AMD in Konkurs geht, das ist der entscheidende Punkt.

mfg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



XE85 schrieb:


> das will nichtmal intel selbst, da in diesem Falle intel zwangsgeteilt werden würde. Und das möchte intel natürlich in keinem Fall, da würde man AMD noch eher finanziell unterstützen.
> 
> mfg



Wieso sollte Intel zwangsgeteilt werden? Intel geht es nur um Gewinn und um den Besitz des kompletten Marktes. Denn warum hat Intel über 100 große Firmen , wie HP,Dell, MMS Holding, u.s.w. bestochen, dass diese keine oder nur geringe Anzahl von AMDs anbieten, sowie AMD als Müll bezeichnen sollen?
AMD war und ist immer noch für Intel ein Dorn im Auge.


----------



## XE85 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Intel zwangsgeteilt werden?



weil die FTC in Amerika und auch die EU Monopole aufgrund des nicht vorhandenen Wettberwerbs nicht akzeptieren. Auch Microsoft ist der EU bekanntlich ein Dorn im Auge - bestes Beispiel ist die Sache mit dem IE. Und da kein 3. Hersteller von x86 Prozessoren in sicht ist bliebe im Falle einer Pleite von AMD nur die Teilung von intel in 2 konkurrierende Hersteller. Und da möchte man logischer Weise nicht.



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Denn warum hat Intel über 100 große Firmen ,  wie HP,Dell, MMS Holding, u.s.w. bestochen, dass diese keine oder nur  geringe Anzahl von AMDs anbieten, sowie AMD als Müll bezeichnen sollen?



Erstmal hat intel keinen Bestochen sondern Rabatte gegeben die an der Grenze der legalität waren, also bitte bei der Wahrheit bleiben, zum anderen ist das Ziel doch offensichtlich, AMD so klein halten wie möglich damit man einen Konkurrenten hat, da aber andererseits nicht zu mächtig wird.

jetzt aber schluss mit 

mfg


----------



## olol (9. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*

update: zurzeit läuft der AMD Financial Analyst Day und es wurde eben eine Folie veröffentlicht die Bulldozer für Q2 11 bestätigt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



finde ich gut sollte also nur wenig später released werden als die highend sandy bridge


----------



## Explosiv (9. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



XE85 schrieb:


> Erstmal hat intel keinen Bestochen sondern Rabatte gegeben die an der Grenze der legalität waren, also bitte bei der Wahrheit bleiben



Richtig, bitte bei der Wahrheit bleiben. Der Beschluss durch die Kommission zur Strafzahlung ist ein Rechtswirksames Urteil, ergo ist es nicht am Rande der Legalität gewesen, sondern Illegal in allen Punkten 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## mixxed_up (9. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



olol schrieb:


> update: zurzeit läuft der AMD Financial Analyst Day und es wurde eben eine Folie veröffentlicht die Bulldozer für Q2 11 bestätigt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann hoffe ich, dass AMD weiß was es tut und aus Bulldozer kein Phenom-Debakel macht. Nicht einmal ein offizieller Name ist bekannt, an _Phenom III_ glaube ich jedenfalls nicht.

Allerdings freue ich mich auf 2011, denn dort werden Geschichten weitergeführt ... Sandy Bridge ... Bulldozer ... Crysis 2 ... Duke Nukem Forever ...


----------



## Skysnake (9. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano? Update: Q2 11 bestätigt*

Gibts nen Link zu nem livestream? Find leider keinen -.-


----------



## Explosiv (9. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nicht einmal ein offizieller Name ist bekannt, an _Phenom III_ glaube ich jedenfalls nicht.



Wie wäre es denn mit "Zambezi"  ?

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## mixxed_up (9. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit "Zambezi"  ?
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv




Du glaubst jetzt aber nicht Ernsthaft, dass sie als "AMD Zambezi X8" oder so auf den Markt kommen, oder? Die Phenom II hießen auch nicht "AMD Deneb X4".


----------



## Explosiv (10. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Du glaubst jetzt aber nicht Ernsthaft, dass sie als "AMD Zambezi X8" oder so auf den Markt kommen, oder? Die Phenom II hießen auch nicht "AMD Deneb X4".



Ach Du meintest nicht den Codenamen, dass konnte ich irgendwie nicht rauslesen .
Aber hört sich auch i-wie nett an^^.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano? Update: Q2 11 bestätigt*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Du glaubst jetzt aber nicht Ernsthaft, dass sie als "AMD Zambezi X8" oder so auf den Markt kommen, oder? Die Phenom II hießen auch nicht "AMD Deneb X4".


 
Er könnte auch "Phenom 3" heißen, wer weiß. 
Aber ich denke mal, dass AMD einen neuen Namen einführen wird, einfach deswegen, weil es ein großer Schritt ist, rein technisch betrachtet und da ist dann ein neuer Name fast logisch.


----------



## feldspat (10. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano? Update: Q2 11 bestätigt*

Und warum nicht Bulldozer?

AMD Bulldozer xxx wäre doch sicher ein Verkaufsschlager, wenn man nach dem Namen ginge.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano? Update: Q2 11 bestätigt*

ich glaube bulldozer klingt zu martialisch und low-tech um als markenname eingesetzt zu werden. vielleicht nehmen sie auch versatzstücke der namen von vorherigen prozessorgenerationen wie intel (core 2 duo--> core i 7/5/3). wie wärs mit Phenom i 7?


----------



## neuer101 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Bulldozer noch vor Llano?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich, dass AMD weiß was es tut und aus Bulldozer kein Phenom-Debakel macht. Nicht einmal ein offizieller Name ist bekannt, an _Phenom III_ glaube ich jedenfalls nicht.


Hilft das hier weiter? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

